# Postfix - port nasłuchowy dla klientów poczty + sasl auth

## sajon

Witam,

Przeszukałem już forum wszerz i wzdłuż i niestety nie udało mi się znaleść odpowiedzi na nurtujące mnie problemy. Mam nadzieje, że może Wam się uda mi pomóc.

Zainstalowałem serwer poczty - Postfix. Wszystko działa super. Moge wysyłać i odbierać maile. Niestety pojawił sie mały problem a w sumie to dwa  :Smile: .

Domyślnie Postfix działa na porcie 25 i na tym samy porcie chciałbym się komunikować z klientem poczty (Thunderbird). Wszystko działa poprawnie ale tylko dla thunderbirda łączącego się z serwerem z sieci lokalnej (adres IP klienta jest w tej samej klasie co adres IP serwera). Niestety w przypadku gdy chce się połączyć z serwerem przy użyciu tego samego klienta poczty (wersja portable) z komputera w pracy, serwer jest nie osiągalny. Nie wiem dlaczego się tak dzieje. Wczoraj przeprowadziłem mały test i uruchomiłem postfixa na innym porcie i wszystko zaczeło działać poprawnie. Jednak chciałbm wiedzieć dlaczego na porcie 25 wszystkie połączenia dla klientów zewnętrznych są odrzucane. Czy ktoś z Was wie dlaczego może się tak dziać??

Drugi problem z jakim nie potrafie się uporać to sasl auth. Zainstalowałem webmaila (egroupware) na serwerze www i chciałbym aby wszystkie maile wysyłane poprzez webmail nie potrzebowały autoryzacji za pomocą sasl. Mowiac prościej wszystkie maile wysyłane z localhost mają byc wysyłane bez autoryzacji nadawcy. Niestety nie wiem jak to zrobić i nie potrafiłem tego znaleść nigdzie na forum.

Poniżej załączam moją konfiguracje postfixa

postconf -n: 

```

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

daemon_directory = //usr/lib/postfix

data_directory = /var/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

home_mailbox = .maildir/

html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/html

inet_interfaces = all

local_recipient_maps = unix:passwd.byname $alias_maps

mail_owner = postfix

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

message_size_limit = 50000000

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, $mydomain

mydomain = ajon.pl

myhostname = eiger.ajon.pl

mynetworks = all

mynetworks_style = subnet

myorigin = ajon.pl

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.5/readme

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

smtpd_client_restrictions = reject_maps_rbl

smtpd_delay_reject = yes

smtpd_helo_required = yes

smtpd_helo_restrictions = permit_mynetworks,

 reject_non_fqdn_hostname,

 reject_invalid_hostname, permit

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = reject_unauth_pipelining,

 reject_non_fqdn_recipient,

 reject_unknown_recipient_domain,

 permit_mynetworks,

 permit_sasl_authenticated,

 reject_unauth_destination,

 reject_rbl_client sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org,

 permit

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_exceptions_networks = 192.168.0.2/24

smtpd_sasl_local_domain = $myhostname

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

smtpd_sender_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,  permit_mynetworks, reject_non_fqdn_sender, reject_unknown_sender_domain, permit

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.pem

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/key.pem

smtpd_use_tls = yes

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

```

Dzięki wielkie za wszelka pomoc.

pzdr

----------

## Raku

 *sajon wrote:*   

> Witam,
> 
> Przeszukałem już forum wszerz i wzdłuż i niestety nie udało mi się znaleść odpowiedzi na nurtujące mnie problemy. Mam nadzieje, że może Wam się uda mi pomóc.
> 
> Zainstalowałem serwer poczty - Postfix. Wszystko działa super. Moge wysyłać i odbierać maile. Niestety pojawił sie mały problem a w sumie to dwa .
> ...

 

pewnie ISP blokuje dostęp do portu 25.

 *Quote:*   

> Drugi problem z jakim nie potrafie się uporać to sasl auth. Zainstalowałem webmaila (egroupware) na serwerze www i chciałbym aby wszystkie maile wysyłane poprzez webmail nie potrzebowały autoryzacji za pomocą sasl. Mowiac prościej wszystkie maile wysyłane z localhost mają byc wysyłane bez autoryzacji nadawcy. Niestety nie wiem jak to zrobić i nie potrafiłem tego znaleść nigdzie na forum.
> 
> 

 

dodaj IP webmaila do mynetworks i permit_mynetworks daj wcześniej niż sprawdzanie sasl.

----------

## infamis

pozdrow panow z neozdrady. clickie

----------

## Raku

 *infamis wrote:*   

> pozdrow panow z neozdrady. clickie

 

raczej - podziękuj. Jedna z niewielu rzeczy, jaka została w TPSA dobrze wymyślona.

----------

## sajon

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *sajon wrote:*   Witam,
> 
> Przeszukałem już forum wszerz i wzdłuż i niestety nie udało mi się znaleść odpowiedzi na nurtujące mnie problemy. Mam nadzieje, że może Wam się uda mi pomóc.
> 
> Zainstalowałem serwer poczty - Postfix. Wszystko działa super. Moge wysyłać i odbierać maile. Niestety pojawił sie mały problem a w sumie to dwa .
> ...

 

Twierdzą, że nie blokują  :Smile:  No i nie używam Neostrady więc nie mam tego problemu z TPSA. Może ktoś mam jakiś pomysł jak to przetestować??

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Drugi problem z jakim nie potrafie się uporać to sasl auth. Zainstalowałem webmaila (egroupware) na serwerze www i chciałbym aby wszystkie maile wysyłane poprzez webmail nie potrzebowały autoryzacji za pomocą sasl. Mowiac prościej wszystkie maile wysyłane z localhost mają byc wysyłane bez autoryzacji nadawcy. Niestety nie wiem jak to zrobić i nie potrafiłem tego znaleść nigdzie na forum.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Zadziałało. Wielkie dzięki za pomoc.

----------

## dziadu

 *sajon wrote:*   

> Twierdzą, że nie blokują  No i nie używam Neostrady więc nie mam tego problemu z TPSA. Może ktoś mam jakiś pomysł jak to przetestować??

 

A może zrobić tak jak TP i Neostrada sugeruje - skorzystać z szyfrowanych połączeń na innych portach, np 465 albo 587? Ja się na tym nie znam więc sorka jeśli jakieś głupoty napisałem  :Smile: 

----------

